# Probleme mit der dtms Deutsche Telefon u. Marketing Services AG



## berni23 (10 Februar 2009)

Hi,
hoffentlich bin ich hier richtig, sonst bitte verschieben.
Beim durchblättern meines Einzelverbindungsnachweises bei Alice bin ich doch glatt vom Hocker gefallen:
Da steht dass ich am 20.12.08 fast 1h(00:59:40) den Servicedienst 0900-5100916-003  für 139,8903(Netto) angerufen haben soll.
Ich habe selbstverständlich sofort bei Alice angerufen und gefragt woher das kommt, aber das konnte mir am Telefon keiner beantworten, man werde jedoch einen Nachforschungsauftrag stellen.
1 Woche später hatte ich dann das Schreiben von Alice, in dem mir erklärt wurde, dass ich das Gespräch geführt habe und gefälligst zu zahlen hätte, auf dem Tisch. 
Bei der Reg-TP habe ich dann folgende Firma ermittelt:
dtms Deutsche Telefon u.
Marketing Services AG
Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5
55124 Mainz

Kann mir jemand erklären, was ich machen kann/soll?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Firma?
Um welche Internetseite, oder Dienstleistung handelt es sich?
Wer ist jetzt mein "Ansprechpartner" dtms oder Alice?

Schon mal besten Dank im Voraus!
Gruss
Bernard


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit der dtms Deutsche Telefon u. Marketing Services AG*

Wende Dich mal an qm(at)dtms.de (parallel an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de) und kläre, wer der Anbieter ist. DTMS verwendet hier eine überlange 0900er
09005100916(003)
Das allein finde ich schon unseriös, weil eine eindeutige Zuordnung des Dienstes damit nicht möglich ist.


			
				Bundesnetzagentur schrieb:
			
		

> Für die (0)900er-Rufnummern steht weiterhin die Datenbank im Internet zur Information bereit. Da die (0)900er-Rufnummern einzeln zugeteilt werden und eine vertragliche Weitergabe der Rufnummern unzulässig ist, können Verbraucher den Diensteanbieter unmittelbar aus dieser Datenbank erfahren.


Träumt weiter!

PS: Kann sich jmd an einen Faxabruf erinnern? Mehrere Nummern aus dem Block 09005100xxx sind einschlägig bekannt (und die überlange Nummer würde auch ins Bild passen)


----------



## berni23 (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit der dtms Deutsche Telefon u. Marketing Services AG*

Besten Dank!

Ich hab mich an beide Stellen gewandt.
Von dtms habe ich, seitdem ich meine Rechnung eingeschickt habe,  nichts mehr gehört und die Bundesnetzagentur hat auch nicht reagiert, bis auf dass sie die Nummer anscheinend aus der Datenbank genommen haben. :stumm:


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit der dtms Deutsche Telefon u. Marketing Services AG*



berni23 schrieb:


> Von dtms habe ich, seitdem ich meine Rechnung eingeschickt habe,  nichts mehr gehört


aber Frau M*, was soll denn das...


----------



## berni23 (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit der dtms Deutsche Telefon u. Marketing Services AG*

Könnte mich jemand aufklären, warum die Nummer bei der RegTP plötzlich nicht mehr zu finden ist?


----------



## berni23 (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit der dtms Deutsche Telefon u. Marketing Services AG*

Die Nummer ist bei der Reg TP wieder aufgetaucht, immer noch ist dtms der "Dienstanbieter", allerdings wurde diese Nummer der Datenbank nach am 19.1.2009 zugeteilt, während bei der Abfrage im Januar das Registrierungsdatum 2003 oder 2004 war.

Ich habe auch inzwischen Post von dtms und Alice gekriegt:

dtms meint die Nummer gehört der Webmido GmbH, wobei es sich um flirtpub.de handelt. Ich kann mich tatsächlich an einen Anruf erinnern, aber dieser hat weniger als 1min gedauert:
*Sofortzugang :*                                                    1,99  €/min (Deutschland)

Der Anruf aus dem Mobilfunknetz kann zu höheren Kosten führen. Diese Kosten erfragen Sie bitte bei Ihrem Mobilfunkanbieter. 

Alice meint eine technische Überprüfung sei nicht möglich, da ich die Löschung der Einzelverbindungsdaten beantragt habe(daran kann ich mich nicht erinnern).

Wie sollte ich jetzt vorgehen?


----------



## berni23 (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit der dtms Deutsche Telefon u. Marketing Services AG*



berni23 schrieb:


> *Sofortzugang :*                                                    1,99  €/min (Deutschland)
> 
> Der Anruf aus dem Mobilfunknetz kann zu höheren Kosten führen.



Wie zur Hölle sind aus 1,99€ Brutto 139,90 Netto geworden???


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit der dtms Deutsche Telefon u. Marketing Services AG*

Hallo, 
leider habe  ich nun auch die Erfahrung mit der dmts gemacht. Glücklicherweise soll ich nur 2,34 € zahlen (Dauer 0:02.33)
Frage: kann für diese nicht gewählte sowie angeblich getätigte Dienstleistung in 0:02.33 Std kein Schutz oder praktische Rechtsmittel genuzt werden?


----------



## daffy01 (19 Dezember 2012)

habe auch eine mahnung gekriegt!! ohne vorherige rechnung.
meine antwort darauf ist :
"ganz sauber zusammen falten,und in die runde ablage vorsichtig ablegen.
Nicht vergessen den deckel wieder dicht zu machen...   ;o) ".


----------



## Reducal (19 Dezember 2012)

daffy01 schrieb:


> meine antwort darauf ist:
> 
> 
> > ganz sauber zusammen falten,und in die runde ablage vorsichtig ablegen.
> > Nicht vergessen den deckel wieder dicht zu machen...


Auch eine Variante, aber eine gefährliche. Hier handelt es sich nicht um eine windige Abofalle sondern um irgendwas, das vermutlich über deinen Telefonanschluss generiert wurde. Ein entsprechendes Widerspruchsschreiben sollte allemal drin sein.


----------



## Teleton (19 Dezember 2012)

Der Gesetzgeber hat in §45 i TKG vorgegeben wie man sich gegen Telefonrechnungen zu wehren hat. Wer sich daran nicht hält kann später erhebliche Probleme bekommen.


----------



## Feliks Dzierdzynski (1 Juni 2013)

Ich habe heute per Zufall noch einmal operative Vorgänge aufgerollt ums sie endgültig zu archivieren. Der Vorgang zu o.a. Firma stammta aus dem Jahr 2000. Seinerzeit waren die Geschäftsführer vor dem Amtsgericht Leipzig im Jahre 2003 wegen Betruges verurteilt worden. Es wurde aber Revision eingelegt und das Verfahren noch einmal vor dem Landgericht Leipzig aufgerollt.  Dazu waren ungefähr 200 Zeugen geladen worden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Juni 2013)

welche Geschäftsführer? Oder, um Namen zu vermeiden, die hier nicht genannt werden dürfen, die GF welcher Firma?
Von welchem Prozess vor dem Landgericht schreibst Du?
Würde gerne mehr erfahren, gerne auch per "Unterhaltung"
Bin immer neugierig, wie alle Tschekisten


----------

